# What package to ask for in Bangkok



## leap2unknown

Hey,

I have been asked to move to BK for a job which will involve a lot of travelling around for months at a time but based from Bangkok.

Sounds all exciting, but they have asked me to come up with a package I would be happy for. Having never been to Thailand, I dont really know what to expect or will need. I am originally from UK, however have been living in Dubai for 1.5years.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## stednick

Only you can compile the package that you would be "happy" with.

I'll answer on the premise of what I would request for myself should I have received that offer:

Two bed serviced apartment in a 24h secured/guarded complex located in the Silom area. Hired driver service for business travel requirements. Four weeks vacation. Two round trip air fare home per annum. Reasonable salary. Local transportation allowance. Full medical and dental insurance package. Tax preparation service. 

Bangkok is a large, sprawling metropolis. Everything you could possibly want is available "at-a-price". Import taxes are sky-high. Traffic is horrendous, parking lot like. Tropical heat. Pollution. Exotic foods, wonderful people, beautiful temples, poverty, tuk-tuks, Monks, elephants, etc.

The cost-of-living "western-style" in Bangkok is far greater than most expect. 

In your shoes, having never visited Thailand, negotiate a bail-out clause in your contract (you never really know). See if you can get the company to spring for a two week familiarization visit.

I suggest you read through much of this forum for general info. Far too many factors to list, both good and bad. 

Good luck.


----------



## leap2unknown

Thanks Stednick for your suggestions. Tried looking through the blogs and so mind-boggling. Will be asking for them to send me out for at least a few days before I agree to the position to meet the team and just get an initial feeling for the place. As I will be travelling a lot, I wont be spending too much time in BK, but good to at least have a base I feel settled in.


----------

